# LIVE SHRIMP



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

Live Shrimp $3.75 doz including tax.


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

*I will open tomorrow @ 5:30 am *


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

bbt


----------



## reelnutz (Feb 16, 2008)

Do you have room for us to pullour boats in there on the way to the ramp ?

Either way i would like to come check yall out !:usaflag


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

I've been up there and he has plenty of room turn several boats around.


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

yes, I have plenty of room for boat/trailer parking and turn around.



I am currently out of shrimp, I should have more tomorrow (Wednesday)



Thanks, Billy


----------



## Hot Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

Are you open every day?


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

> *Hot Dog (3/25/2008)*Are you open every day?




I am open 5 days a week. Closed on Sundays and Wednesdays.


----------

